# G5 VS Diamondback



## lovely? (Aug 12, 2007)

which do you choose, for comfort and ergonomics, for someone who just wants it to feel molded to my hand (no fanboys)


----------



## hpi (Aug 12, 2007)

Ah I love my Diamondback and I chose it over G5. G5 is nice to just diamondback was better for me.


----------



## lovely? (Aug 12, 2007)

hmm i always thought that the ridge under where your thumb goes would make the G5 more comfortable

EDIT: oh darn i mixed up the diamondback and the copperhead, but since they look mostly the same, its probably safe to say they feel the same


----------



## Beyond (Aug 12, 2007)

The Razer series is just way too small for my hands..


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 12, 2007)

G5 and with the promotion that newegg it's even better

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104072


----------



## lovely? (Aug 12, 2007)

whoah is battlefield gonna run ok on my AMD 3400 w/X800GTO and 1.25 gigs of ram? also is it free to play once i have the cd?


----------



## hpi (Aug 12, 2007)

lovely? said:


> whoah is battlefield gonna run ok on my AMD 3400 w/X800GTO and 1.25 gigs of ram? also is it free to play once i have the cd?



You might wanna specify which BattleField and yes all of them are free forever once you got the cd's and cd key all installed.


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 12, 2007)

Should run k, not high thou since it's a new version it'll be a little sucker of graphic power but you might be able to run on mid-low or mid


----------



## lovely? (Aug 12, 2007)

k cool, i can run oblivion with med/high settings, so this should be ok, i will be ordering that bundle very soon now


----------



## Roncharlespatton (Aug 12, 2007)

Someone tell me what is Battlefield 2124 brief explanation, I am asking because i once(before 360 crashed) was an avid console gamer but now im going for computers.


----------



## hpi (Aug 12, 2007)

Roncharlespatton said:


> Someone tell me what is Battlefield 2124 brief explanation, I am asking because i once(before 360 crashed) was an avid console gamer but now im going for computers.



It's a game that's part of the Battle Field series of games just in the year 2142.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2007)

The diamondback is soooo much better then the G5.  I've had both, and I can say that the diamondback feels much better, has more buttons, looks better, and has better control in games.


----------



## hpi (Aug 12, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];736063 said:
			
		

> The diamondback is soooo much better then the G5.  I've had both, and I can say that the diamondback feels much better, has more buttons, looks better, and has better control in games.



Thank you. Ive had both as well and used them both for a while and the Razer is just so comfy and smooth. The mouse clicks are perfect, the scroll wheel is smooth and the side buttons are a plus also.

But I think it's more personal opinion


----------



## lovely? (Aug 12, 2007)

im wondering now, whether the software should push my leniency over the edge towards logitech, or maybe the special deal on newegg with the razer deathadder, that comes with the razer mousepad (i currently dont have one)


----------



## cybereclipse (Aug 12, 2007)

lets get back on topic..

i'd rather get the G5 becuase I love logitechs product and how they just work so damn well

but i've heard good things about the razor as well....


----------



## lovely? (Aug 12, 2007)

well, the whole topic in general was which mouse should be the one to get, so we've been on topic the whole time


----------



## bigsaucybob (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't personally use the Razer Diamondback but I do use the Copperhead and I am very happy with their quality. I have had it for quite some time and I really do love it. Great products.


----------



## lovely? (Aug 13, 2007)

how are people's feelings on the deathadder?


----------



## Geoff (Aug 16, 2007)

If you do decide to get the G5, get the G5 v2, which added a second button and a different color.


----------



## lovely? (Aug 16, 2007)

well, now that i've seen all the prices and such, my final deal will be a razer deathadder, and a logitech G15. i didnt know so many people like razers, so i was leaning towards logitech, but with polls this close, im willing to take a chance and get the deathadder, now to go con some people for cash


----------



## HumanMage (Aug 16, 2007)

I would choose the G5 for the fit to my hand. I like a mouse that I can actually grip, and the G5 is that mouse. The diamond back is too small for me, and too flat..something I can't grab onto.


----------

